# Risk matrix chart in Power BI



## masterelaichi (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi,

Is it possible to create a risk matrix in Power BI like the one shown in the image? I should be able to slice the charts using the tiles in the matrix. Is there a method to do this?

Any help will be much appreciated

Thanks


----------

